# Help – I need your opinion



## Barton Bulldogs (Mar 12, 2011)

Please - I need your opinion to help keep me in focus of realistic options.

Here is the situation:
•	50 year old male
•	Went to Endocrinologist for elevated hct hgb and rbc second to testosterone repayment. During the visit the endo discovered an enlarged thyroid gland
•	Without symptoms 
•	Went for TSH and free T4. Results are TSH 0.81 normal -and- Free T4 1.2 normal
•	Went for Ultrasound, Results are markedly enlarge thyroid gland left more than right
•	Ultrasound results part b: dominate nodule is the in the lower pole of left lobe measuring 3.6 x 1.6 cm contains calcification and does not seem to have significant vascularity.
•	Ultrasound result part c: dominate nodule in the lower pole of the right lobe measuring 1.5 x 1.3 cm - without calcifications - no significant vascularity however was identified.
•	Got these results today - waiting for my endo response - wife is a nurse with this endo

Help your thoughts:
•	What might be the next step-?
•	Is this a higher rate for cancer than other type of ultrasound findings-?
•	How bad is experience the Fine Needle Thyroid Biopsy-?
•	How bad is the experience of Thyroid surgery-?
Thank you for your input


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Answered in the lab results board. Multiple posts of the same question confuses things.


----------

